# some "wickedy wickedy wickedy whack" news



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kriss (off of kriss kross) has died of a suspected drug overdose. 

He was just a young lovable huggable type of guy, so dont judge. 

Ok it's not really that sad or world changing but they were responsible for a quality one hit wonder :thumb:


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

they were also responsible for my best mate having a poster of them on his wall when we were kids and i have not let him forget to this day !!!  

which one was kris, the mac daddy or the daddy mac?!?!?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you mean Kriss Kross stang?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Do you mean Kriss Kross stang?


I do. I think my "dumb phone" duplicated that as it didnt understand kross.

Oh and he was the mac daddy apparently lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Edited


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

stangalang said:


> I do. I think my "dumb phone" duplicated that as it didnt understand kross.
> 
> Oh and he was the mac daddy apparently lol


Lol cool bro, i wasn't sure if that's who you meant.Kriss Kross'll make you jump,jump.He was only young wasn't he?.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Lol cool bro, i wasn't sure if that's who you meant.Kriss Kross'll make you jump,jump.He was only young wasn't he?.


I mean I remember being young and thinking they were younger. I may be wrong but yeah I reckon 30 ish


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

They told me wearing my jeans back to front was cool!

How things can go so wrong.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I mean I remember being young and thinking they were younger. I may be wrong but yeah I reckon 30 ish


Yep, 34 years old.


----------

